# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  بونك: لا أهتم لجون سينا.. أريد مواجهة ذا روك فقط!

## mohamed73

*المصارع الأميركي ينتظر مواجهة البطل الهوليودي في مهرجان رويال رامبل، ويقول أنه لا يهتم كثيراً بمواجهة سينا القادمة.* 
         صرح المصارع الأميركي فيليب جاك بروكس والمعروف بـ" سي إم بونك"  أنه يتطلع لمواجهة العملاق ذا روك في مهرجان رويال رامبل القادم، ولا ينظر  كثيراً لمواجهة جون سينا القادمة.       
         واعترف بونك في حديث مع صحيفة "ذا صن" البريطانية أن مواجهة ذا روك  ستكون هي اليوم المأمول بالنسبة له، حيث وصف من يرفض بمواجهة بطل مثل روك  بالشخص الغبي.       
         وقال بونك "من لا يريد مواجهة ذا روك، فهو بالتأكيد شخص غبي".       
         كما تحدث عن فترات حضور النجم الهوليودي لحلبات المصارعة حيث يظهر  في مرات قليلة، ولكنه يترقب أن يكون له نصيب من زيارته القادمة.       
         وقال في هذا الصدد "نعم هو لا يحضر كثيرا، لكن الحصول على فرصة  مواجهته هي المكسب بالنسبة لي، حسب ظني سأكون على موعد لمواجهته في رويال  رامب القادم في حال تخطيت سينا، وهو هدفي الآن".       
         وأضاف "موعد مهرجان رويال رامبل متأخر قليلاً، ولذلك أتمنى أن أبقى البطل حتى موعده".       
         وفي سؤاله عن علاقته الشخصية مع دواين قال بونك "لا توجد مشاكل  بيني وبينه، كما أنني لا أكرهه، لا أكره أحد، لكنه في النهاية يمنحني  الحافز لتقديم المزيد".       
         كما تحدث بطل WWE عن اتحاد المصارعة الترفيهية، وأنه يرى أن الأمر عبارة عن "تجارة" فقط.       
         وقال "أنا فخور بنفسي وفخور باتحاد WWE، كما أنني فخور بالنجوم  المتواجدة والنجمات أيضا، هم يعملون على مدى 365 يوم في السنة، لكنها في  النهاية عبارة عن تجارة بين الطرفين، هي تجارة على المدى البعيد".       
         وختم "هي النهاية عبارة عن ماذا قدمت للاتحاد، عندما تتوافد  الجماهير لمشاهدتك وتصتف في الطوابير من أجلك، وقتها سوف تحصد الكثير من  المال".

----------

